# new car clean



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi, just a few pics of my recent purchase. my new bmw m135i in blue 

Car was pretty dirty from the dealer and I've spent around 35 hours cleaning. polishing and applying Gyeon MOHS (first time using a coating too).

Last weekend I spent 2 days machine polishing in my garage, car fits in and can do one side at a time . had 2 stages, once with sonax max cut on purple scholls pad and then a 2nd stage with sonax 04/06 with a black spongy pad from scholls (cant remember names). a few deeper marks were left but without a paint gauge I wasn't chasing them. I then waxed with fusso for protection for the week.

This weekend I removed the fusso by polishing again (IPA wasn't getting it off). and then tooked the car in the garage to apply the mohs. Cant compare to any other coatings but it was easy to use and has given good results I think.

Exhaust tips were in bad condition, I've wet sanded them and then polished with autoglym metal polish. they have come up well but I think I'm going to replace them at some point.

Wheels have been waxed with collinite (going to apply a coating once I have a car jack trolley to take the wheels off) and tyres treated to megs endurance. glass has been cleaned and had h2go applied.

Inside has had the mats wet vac'd and hovered through out, wiped over with g101 on a cloth and interior detailer applied.





















.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely work fella and that flake pop looks great, you deserve a beer on me. :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

Great work on a cracking motor :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks really nice, cannot beat a process like that. Keep an eye on that speedo and make sure he buys you that beer :thumb:


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks  the beer is well deserved. our hi lux went yesterday and our new to us evoque is coming this Friday. I can do it all again.....


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Looks really nice, cannot beat a process like that. Keep an eye on that speedo and make sure he buys you that beer :thumb:


it does like to go fast  little bit quicker than my previous audi s3 but not too much in it.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice job!

Lovely colour!

top tip for the rusty hubs, I painted mine with this...

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Pai...ts/sd2737/Cold+Galvanising+Spray+400ml/p60070


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

that does look better. i will add it to the list of things to do  thanks


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and nice car


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

well it had to rain didn't it!!
gyeon mohs was last applied Saturday night around 8pm and gyeon cure was applied sunday around 2pm so that will hopefully be protecting whilst the mohs fully cures.

who doesn't love a beeding shot 








blew the water here, its moves so easy.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

lovely car


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

My neighbour has bought one the same, it does sounds brilliant!


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks great, love the colour! Job on the hubs is a nice touch.


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

The engine does sound great. It's what sold it time . Also managed 41mpg average driving to new castle and back to collect my other halfs evoque


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

WOW had the car a year already. in that time all I've done is wash it and apply some Gyeon Cure every few washes. its still looking great I've picked up one or 2 marks which will require polishing which I will do at some point and Fancy trying the new Gyeon Synchro so would be worth a one stage polish and then coat again. Car still beads well after 12 months and I don't doubt MOHS will last 2 years. I did spend some time Saturday wet sanding the exhaust tips again as the winter hit them. wet sanded then polished up using metal polish on a shine mate rotary with a small foam pad 











.


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Well the time had come to give the car a good cleaning session. After over 12 months of just a washing etc. Friday night after work at 4:30pm I started with cleaning the car followed by tar and fall out remover and then a clay which picked up more than I thought it would, mainly muck with a few tar spots I missed. The car was then dried and taken into the garage to start polishing. No pics of this as I wanted to crack on. The clay had inflicted some marring but not lots and nothing a polishing pad an sonax 04 06 couldn't take care of. I had managed to pickup some random deep scratches on the roof and bonnet plus a few other areas so these were tackled with a purple scholls pad and sonax cut max followed by the 04 06. This combo worked really well and although not all are gone I wasn't chasing deeper ones without a paint gauge. One thing I struggled with last time was the gloss pillars, but this time I had my shine mate which took care of them. Used a heavy cut pad followed by polishing pad and they came up great.

Friday night I finished around 10pm, Saturday morning I started at 9am and finish polishing around 5pm. After wiping the car down with prep and making sure I was happy I started coating with gyeon synchro (mohs part) and got 2 coats on by 10pm.

Sunday morning I started around 10am applying the skin part of synchro which was lovely to work with and makes the paint feel so smooth, can't wait to see it wet! and was done by around 12pm. I then took dogs out for a walk and when I came back I carried on doing the rubber trim and wiper arms etc with Gtechniq c4. Once all done I did the inside and cleaned the glass etc which didn't take too long.

Now the down side of the synchro, putting the number plates back on.... I don't like to use screws so use sticky pads. on the back bumper this was fine as the panel is flat and sticks well. The front one how ever is curved and the pads would not stick to the paint at all. It just kept popping up. In the end I've used 14 sticky pads and managed to get the plate on but in reality only about 5 pads are still making contact but its held firm so far. I'm going to take it off and apply sticky Velcro this week and see if that holds up better.

few pics of the after polishing part.








and post coating taken this morning as I forgot yesterday (well was knickered)


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks stunning nice work:thumb:, I do love these and the sound they make is cracking !


----------



## audi mike (Jan 25, 2017)

Stunning job you have done there. Love the colour 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks, love the colour too. windows down and sport mode is a lovely noise  just daren't drive too hard at minute as the reg plate might fall off lol


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not a great fan of the one series but looks stunning mate and another great job :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking really good! Absolutely love that colour. My Bro in law has a M140i and the noise they make and speed. Absolutely cracking motor.


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Well. My m135i has now gone and replaced with an m3. Already cleaned leather but plenty more to be done.


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

I love m3s and I love that colour bit different to the ones you normally see.


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes plenty of white Or black to choose from which I didn’t want. Last car was blue so went for something different. Certainly gets looks.


----------

